# Resealing an aquarium primer



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

This has probably been done over and over, but I thought since I was doing it, I'd snap a couple of photos and write it up. I have a use for my old 29H aquarium that's been sitting in my basement for over 20 years. Rather than trust it, I thought I'd reseal it to better ensure against any problems.

Materials/tools: Single edge razor blade (holder optional), abrasive pad, rubbing alcohol, paper towels, Chalking gun, 100% CLEAR silicone I. You could use Silicone II (making sure it's CLEAR and 100% silicone) or other aquarium safe silicone. 

Cost: $3.97 for Silicone.








1. Find a convenient workspace - workbench or table is best. I like to tip the aquarium on the front/rear when removing the old silicone.








2. Using the razor blade, carefully remove the silicone being careful not to pierce between the panes of glass. The objective here is just to remove the exposed silicone since the new silicone will not adhere to the old very well.








3. Use a fingernail and the abrasive pad to remove stubborn particles of silicone.

4. Once all of the silicone is removed, clean all of the corners really well with alcohol and paper towel.

5. In a WELL VENTILATED AREA (curing silicone is an irritant) put a bead of silicone around all sides, then the bottom. I like to do the sides first, then the bottom but it's not critical.








6. Use an index finger with light pressure to wipe the silicone in the side corners starting at the bottom and moving upward. Wipe your finger with the paper towel after each side. Use your thumb (again light pressure) all around the bottom, wiping with the paper towel as needed. 
Note that you can be more liberal (and frankly more sloppy) around the bottom since this will typically be covered with substrate. Use the razor to clean up any spots or 'funny' edges (easier now than when dry).

7. Finished product - must cure for 24-48 hours at room temperature.








8. The last step is of course a leak test. If you were careful and took your time, this is really just a formality!

As shown, resealing an aquarium is really easy. The most difficult part is removing all of the old silicone. It takes awhile. Any older aquarium, especially one that has set empty for some time, deserves to be resealed to better ensure against leaks.


----------



## SusanB (Aug 24, 2012)

I would love to have read this on Sunday! I just resealed my old tank and hopefully it will be leak proof. If not I will start all over with your instructions. Good thing is that the sealant is cheap so if I do have to redo it won't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I have found that masking tape at the edges like this ..ll will allow you to run silicone in between the two strip's and then smooth it with your finger.
Then just pull the masking tape off, and you have a straight,clean seal at the corner's.;-)


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

1077 said:


> I have found that masking tape at the edges like this ..ll will allow you to run silicone in between the two strip's and then smooth it with your finger. Then just pull the masking tape off, and you have a straight,clean seal at the corner's.;-)


Although very time consuming, taping off is a good idea for those not used to chalking. As the photo's show, I find that I can lay a bead of chalk and smooth with my finger w/o the need for tape.
In other chalking situations, I put my index finger on the end of the chalking tube and do it in a single motion. The key is applying the right amount of chalk and the right amount of finger pressure. Some practice is required.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

AbbeysDad said:


> Although very time consuming, taping off is a good idea for those not used to chalking. As the photo's show, I find that I can lay a bead of chalk and smooth with my finger w/o the need for tape.
> In other chalking situations, I put my index finger on the end of the chalking tube and do it in a single motion. The key is applying the right amount of chalk and the right amount of finger pressure. Some practice is required.


 
Ain't that the truth:lol:.
Surgical gloves,and alcohol, and my first attempt's were terrible. With some practice, I've got it down.
Don't take but a minute to tape off each corner ,Start at the bottom,and pull the tape up and cut with razor blade.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Have you put any stock in this tank? I'm getting REALLY confused on what silicone to get. I keep getting responses like "get this one" "No that one is wrong, go get that one". I've returned and exchange atleast 3 times now. I'd love to know what you use and if your stock is safe with the 1 you used in this picture. Thanks!


----------

